# marsilea minuta



## pozman (Feb 20, 2011)

i have decide to plant marsilea minuta in my 29 gallon fish tank :smile: this will be my first time ever haveing a real plant in my tank. i have a few questions before i go forth with planting

- what kind of lighting should i get for marsilea minuta
- whats chems or tabs should i start off with 
- how do i plant this ?
- thanks for the advice this website has been a big help


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

You plant by sticking it in the substrate leaving the leaves exposed.

Does your tank have CO2? and What is your current lighting?

MM does fine in low lighting.


----------



## pozman (Feb 20, 2011)

no co2 i dont plan on doing co2 i am willing to wait for them to grow
my tank light has a 17w light it the light that came with the tank and what kind of low light like numer range


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If you want to see some serious MM action check out the mini-m journal in my sig and click the original cube/mini-m journal that I link in the first post. 

It does not need high light or co2 but will grow more dense and lower to the substrate with it. 

Trim the nodes to single plants then space them evenly in the area you want it and plant. The plant can be buried as deep asyou want just leave the leaf exposed. 

Depending on your substrate that may provide enough nutrients (ADA AS/Eco complete, ETC). If your using an inert sub then rootmedic complete would be great for the MM.


----------

